# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #14236 Nέος κόμβος προς Κολωνό & Σεπόλια

## mikestef

Νέος κόμβος πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί στην περιοχή του Λόφου Σκουζέ.

Παιδιά να οργανωθούμε βλέπω πολλούς ασύνδετους τριγύρω.

Απο ότι βλέπω απο το χάρτη η μια λύση είναι νότια, προς τον Χιμπαντζή και βόρεια προς stean (#4405) και yang (#6830)

Παιδιά αν κάποιοι απο τους ασύνδετους ενδιαφέρονται (Coursaros (#8542), wirlesir (#9813),lionheir (#8783), GASTONE 

(#934 ::  κλπ.) να βγαλουμε το link και να προχωρήσουμε το δίκτυο ας επικοινωνήσουν. PM me

----------


## acoul

για να βλέπουμε το νέο αίμα του AWMN ... γιατί οι παλιούρες δεν βγαίνουν εύκολα ταράτσες πλέον ... !!

----------


## senius

Αντε με το καλό, γείτονα.
 ::

----------


## acoul

και ότι θα έλεγα να έρθεις σε επαφή με τον ... senius  ::

----------


## mikestef

Παιδιά μιλάω με Papatrexa που τον βλέπω σίγουρα και περιμένω ένα scan με τον Χιμπατζή για να δούμε αν βγαίνει κόμβος

Senius ευχαρίστως να τα πούμε και μαζί. Απο Τρίτη που θα μπορώ θελεις να βρεθούμε.Να οργανώσουμε ένα scanaki

----------


## Appolo

Αντε να οργανωθούμε γιατι ψάχνομαι και εγώ για δημιουργία κόμβου. Τον senius και τον ximpatzi τους βλέπω, και πιθανόν να βλέπω και εσένα. Ο senius μου είπε οτι είναι full ενώ περιμένω απάντηση απο τον ximpatzi. Τον papatrexa δεν ξέρω εάν τον βλέπω ,θα το ψάξω καλύτερα. Μάλλον πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε και μεταξύ μας γιατι είμαστε κοντά <1Κμ και θα βγεί καλό link.

----------


## Appolo

Προς ενημέρωση είμαι ο 13302.

----------


## romias

Pontikos  ::

----------


## senius

Νίκο Appolo, δες με τον Γιάννη τον pontiko, τον πιάνεις σίγουρα.

Romias is the best.

----------


## Appolo

Απο το σκαναρισμα που έκανα με την κεραια και τον εξοπλισμό δεν βλέπω τον pontiko. Παρόλα αυτά βλέπω ximp3 με Gorillaz και κάποια άλλα όπως :4272-8266 , 4098, 891-9046, gatos2, frapediaris.

Έχω στείλει pm αλλά δεν βλέπω φώς.

Τι λέτε υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση για ΒΒ λινκ?

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει pm.

Νικος.

----------


## romias

> Απο το σκαναρισμα που έκανα με την κεραια και τον εξοπλισμό δεν βλέπω τον pontiko. Παρόλα αυτά βλέπω ximp3 με Gorillaz και κάποια άλλα όπως :4272-8266 , 4098, 891-9046, gatos2, frapediaris.
> 
> Έχω στείλει pm αλλά δεν βλέπω φώς.
> 
> Τι λέτε υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση για ΒΒ λινκ?
> 
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει pm.
> 
> Νικος.


 Ο pontikos σου εχει γυρίσει πιάτο και μου κανει εντύπωση πως δεν τον βλέπεις.Γύρισε σε ap brige mode να δοκιμάσω να σε σκανάρω.Κάθε μεσημέρι σχεδόν πίνω το καφεδάκι μου στο καφε iviskos στήν πλατεία αν θες μπορω να περάσω να του ρίξουμε μια ματια μαζί.

----------


## Appolo

Ειμαι σε ap και εχω γυρίσει πίατο προς pontiko. Αμα θες το σάββατο να τα πουμε στον ιβισκο.

----------


## Coursaros

Άργησα αλλά απαντώ. Αντε μπας και δούμε καμιά άσπρη μέρα και εμείς οι νάνοι! Σου έστειλα πμ mikestef. επειδή είναι καλοκαίρι και επειδή οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι, απάντησε μου πάλι με πμ και γενικότερα όποιος άλλος ενδιαφέρεται. 
Άντε παιδιά μπας και σηκώσουμε κανένα Ιστό  ::

----------

